# Mobile Homes and Ground Rods



## jar546 (Nov 19, 2018)

Now this should be a great topic of discussion.  Let's evaluate a situation that I have encountered before.

In a mobile home park certain sections in groups of 4 to 6 have an underground electrical service that supplies 4-6 meters and service disconnects.

Then, each of those 4-6 service disconnects travel UG to another area between mobile homes where they supply a sub-feed panel mounted on a 4x4 or 6x6 pole when then sub-feeds an individual mobile home that has its own panelboard inside (set up as a sub of course).

So, we know that the service has to have ground rods since it is just on poles and it is OK for all 4-6 disconnects to share the same set of ground rods (no ufer or CEE)

BUT.......

Is the first sub-feed considered another structure since a pole with plywood meets the definition of a structure just like the mobile home?  If so, do you also require ground rods at the 1st sub-feed and at the mobile home?


----------



## jwilly3879 (Nov 20, 2018)

Typically see 4 wire to the MH and no ground rod but I don't inspect electrical.


----------

